# Brine Shrimp Hatchery Dish?



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking for this brine shrimp kit...
Hatchery Dish

I like it because it seems to be quite simple and hassle free. Don't need an air pump or other equipment. Seems to have decent reviews on the web too. I know there is the bottle and air pump DIY method out there, but I don't think I want to go that route.

Does anyone know where I might be able to purchase this locally or from another source besides that site? The shipping is double the cost of the actual product.

Thanks.


----------



## pdoutaz (May 13, 2010)

Looks very interesting - would likely get 1 myself if there is a local supplier!


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

i am interested too. Maybe we should order a few?


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

A group order might result in a reduced price. I emailed them to ask.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

If anyone is interested, they will reduce the price too $22.75 each for an order of 12, with priority mail postage of $61.38. That comes out to about $28 each. I dont think I want one, but it may be worth doing a group buy.


----------



## pdoutaz (May 13, 2010)

A little more then I was hoping to spend - but if there is enough interest for a group order - I'll jump in


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

i would jump


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Could always get Sea-Monkeys lol


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for looking into that TomC. 

I didn't even think about a group order. Never organized one.


----------

